# JPA - BoneCP über die persistence.xml konfigurieren



## imox (14. Jul 2014)

Hallo,

ich verwende JPA von Eclipselink und habe meine DB properties ein der persistence.xml konfiguriert. Für das connection pooling möchte ich BoneCP verwenden. Allerdings finde ich nicht raus wie ich BoneCP in der persistence.xml konfigurieren kann bzw. kann man die properties über die Factory etc. irgendwie auslesen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------

